# New Singing Pumpkins Effect for 2017 now available!



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey haunters!
We have a brand *NEW* Singing Pumpkins Effect available for 2017! "Somebody's Watching Me" by Rockwell is NOW AVAILABLE! Watch the video below and visit our *website* to order it *TODAY*!


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

Just wanted to let you know I ordered it!


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

Did you get the Mp3?


----------



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes we did! Have fun with it!


----------

